# bodybuilding warehouse good stuff



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

morning, been kooking through bodybuilders warehouse im impressed. came across these

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/gaspari-orastan-a---60-caps-377-p.asp

good read do they realy do what it says on the tin, or am a sucker for things like this?

ps, sorry, i do ask alot about supps

thanks


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

It's a non methalated steriod, I've not see reports on this one so it may be good but the other non meth steriods that have come out recently (furazadrol, winztrol) where both rubbish.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

Glad you like the site!

The product in question is actually quite rare - you can find it on a few sites in the UK, but it's not for sale in the US. It's only made by Gaspari for the European market.

There are 2 Orastan's available - one is Orastan E (older, lower dose), and Orastan A (newer, higher dose - 50mg per cap). We have Orastan A.

Since it's quite rare it's hard to come across reviews of it - there are some about, I just did a google and there's one on bb.com on the first page of the search results.

In terms of user reports, most people find it useful during cutting, but not as a mass builder. You'll probably find it much easier to reduce bodyfat, whilst maintaining muscle, without much bloat or retention, and potentially a useful (though not sizeable) strength increase.

Basically the same sort of results / usages as you'd get from winstrol. It's a good cutting DS, that would be effective in a cutting cycle, but not for a bulk. For a bulk you'd be much better off with something else like SD.

In terms of PCT, you will need a SERM.

Hope that helps!

Thaifighter


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> It's a non methalated steriod, I've not see reports on this one so it may be good but the other non meth steriods that have come out recently (furazadrol, winztrol) where both rubbish.


AX 3-AD is getting some good reviews at the moment - both stateside and here. That's non-meth. Loads of info about too.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Glad you like the site!
> 
> ...


Is that something you can suggest when people come *into the shop* when looking around? I think its important but not sure where it would stand? I know most people will find it important to inform potential customers as no info is given on the supps about it. How do the suppliers feel on this too

always wondered


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Is that something you can suggest when people come *into the shop* when looking around? I think its important but not sure where it would stand? I know most people will find it important to inform potential customers as no info is given on the supps about it. How do the suppliers feel on this too
> 
> always wondered


We don't have a shop - purely delivery.

In terms of advice, I try to be as honest as possible. I want a customer for life, not just for one sale.

In the grand scheme of things, I make sod all off one sale, it's the repeat custom and word of mouth that gives you a business.

In terms of suppliers and manufacturer recommendations, I think most manufacturers are pretty cautious now in what they recommend - e.g. AX 3-AD is recommended for only 3 week cycles, probably because in the US most people couldn't do Novla or Clomid and will use 6-Bromo / ATD as PCT. If only using it for 3 weeks, you could probably get away with Advanced PCT / Cissus Drol / Hyperdrol X2 since it's such a short cycle. AX also have a massive web of reps giving pretty candid advice on every board I've seen. They're not as prevalent in the UK as they are in the US, but arguably it's more necessary there since legal restrictions are greater and the distribution network less candid - e.g. Muscle Finesse, Extreme Sups and ourselves are FAR more candid and open (and arguably honest) than GNC is ever going to be because we're relatively small companies, with centralised control.

As a last note, whilst I'd never recommend "buyer beware" (that's a bit of a cop out imo - manufacturers and suppliers have a duty to at least *try* to be good), I do think people should research what they put into their bodies. You can't assume what you eat is always going to be safe, be it in terms of supplements, or on a much wider scale, food - how many people called BSE as bull**** before it was proven real? What are the consequences of consuming as much pesticides as we do now? How many people know the controversy over aspartame?

There's give and take on both sides. I think some manufacturers do take the **** a bit, but others (e.g. AX) are excellent as far as they can be in terms of informing consumers. In terms of suppliers, the cool thing about the UK is that we have a lot of honest, responsible suppliers, probably because it's a bit of a cottage industry at the moment. I've seen some ****e q&a's, at certain shops, but then again I've seen some brilliant ones, with suppliers going far farther than is necessary to answer all the questions people have. Generally, I think the suppliers who post on the board *tend* to be the best of the bunch, possibly because that's what's needed on boards where the customer demographic is far more educated than someone who walks into a high street shop for the first time.

Hope that answers your q.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice on

its a hard decision to tell someone something for their own saftey which may jeopardise your legal status

thanks mate


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Nice on
> 
> its a hard decision to tell someone something for their own saftey which may jeopardise your legal status
> 
> thanks mate


Everything I say is personal conjecture and not necessarily the official views of my firm, or guidance, suggestion or otherwise from my self or the firm. It's purely personal opinion, and not intended to be construed as advice that is rightly the place of a solicitor or doctor. Every individual needs to work out the best thing for them to do, for themselves, based upon lengthy and extensive research.

If someone wants to do something and they're not sure about the health or legal implications, they'll need to contact an professional in those areas - e.g. a solicitor or registered doctor. Since I didn't go to uni for 6yrs, aren't qualified to offer medical or legal advice, and don't wish to get sued, I can't take the place of someone in those professions.

At the end of the day, we're a shop, and I'll give my personal opinion on what I would like to do if I were them....but I can't and *don't* accept any responsibility for what someone else does.

In the modern world people are very quick to blame others for what they do, so I have to include this little caveat in our discussion.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

On paper research is great but many dont do it

Often i hear of guys going to buy protein and ending up with M1t and no idea that there is such a thing as PCT as the bottle doesnt say it

not sure where the responsibility lies TBH


----------

